# Passanger Brake Problem HELP!



## Bluestreak018 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Guys/Gals. I just purchased a 04 GTO about a month ago and am kinda new to the whole forum thing. I have been having a problem with my passanger break light. The running light works but everytime i step on the brake the brake light goes out. From what i discovered the running light and the brake light are the same bulb with two different filaments. both are still good but i replaced it anyways. I'm still having the same problem though. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like you have a break in the grounding wire somewhere. When you hit the pedal its breaking a connection?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

My passenger doesn't have a brake.:rofl:

Sorry, I couldn't resist with a title like that.


----------

